# Durham archers annual tournament



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn, wish I could make it. Always hear good things about this shoot but my schedule never fits it in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

MOTELS

Travelodge Oshawa Whitby  
$68 per night
Address: 940 Champlain Avenue, Oshawa, ON L1J 7A6
Phone: (905) 436-9500

Knights Inn Oshawa  

$51 per night
Address: 695 King St E, Oshawa, ON L1H 1G8
Phone: (905) 436-1020

La Quinta Inn & Suites Oshawa  

$79 per night
Address: 63 King Street East, Oshawa, ON L1H 1B4
Phone: (905) 571-1333


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

one of the best around,,,make sure to make it great course..great food


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Want a preview of the course be sure to check out our galleries on the web site
http://www.durhamarchers.com/gallery.html

Things have started to grow so don't be fooled!


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is a short list of prizes and sponsors.

Door Prizes.

- Compound Bow (Easthill Outdoors)
- Compound Bow (WoodsNorth Archery)
- Climbing Tree Stand (Mean Moose Archery)

Raffle Table.

- Fly Fishing Rod
- Mens and Womens Jacket
- Mean Moose Archery String Set
- Scorpion Outdoor Products 3 string sets
- Algoma Orchards BBQ Set

And Much Much Much more...Did i mention super cool awesome whicked kids prizes!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

some home made benches on lower course would be nice just a thought ..and some shade umbrellas .. 5 dollars at metro or independent..
great shoot mike and I should be there...with some equipment for sale scaling down.. call me if you want any recurve right hand stuff ..all levels of equipment


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

again one of the better shoots to attend


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

We have a picnic bench and umbrella on the south course as well as i big lean-to. Thanks Ted hope to see you there!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I meant a couple through out course not just at the end or are there some new ones lately thanks just no trees on shooting lane...down centre....


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

We have benches at the half way point...and what do you mean by trees down the centre?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe he is saying no trees to get out of the sun on the south course other than in the shoot lanes


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

correct...umbrellas


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

The 407 will be open for our friends coming from the west take the Harmony Rd. Exit.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

The 407 from Brock Rd. to Harmony Rd. will be free of tolls until the end of the year.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

looking forward to this shoot, Durham Archers hosts a great shoot
Rick


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I believe it was warm enough for most of the awesome turnout we had today. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves and thanks for coming out, the number of shooters that showed is greatly appreciated.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Had a great time at Durham today, awesome course, huge thx for all involved 

Rick


----------

